# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  swingen gaat niet samen met menstruatie :-(

## darksavage78

hallo,
mijn man en ik zijn swingers  :Stick Out Tongue:  !!! dus onze hobby is eigelijk sex. anderhalf jaar geleden heb ik een spiraal laten zetten, omdat ik beschermd wilde zijn (geen kinderwens meer hihi) en omdat ik niet meer ongesteld wilde zijn! nou werkte de spiraal niet zoals het hoorde ik bleef ongesteld worden en voelde deze ook zitten tijdens de sex. hihi (veel sex  :Smile:  ik werd ook steeds opstandiger en nerveuser. en uiteindelijk depressief!!! de spiraal heeft 1 jaar gezeten en dat deze eruit werd gehaald was ik de volgende dag weer mn vrolijke positieve lachende nergens wat van aan trekkende zelf  :Smile:  maar toen begon de bloedende ellende!!!!!! ik werd verschikkelijk ongesteld en dat zeker 8 tot 10 dg lang. we kunnen nergens heen, want na een half uur stroom ik al helemaal leeg. ik voel me vies en slap en de energie die ik altijd overvloedig heb is dan weg. ons sexgedrag word hierdoor ook minder, we kunnen niks meer plannen want als het bloed komt is het niet te stoppen. ben in het zh geweest voor een echo en ik heb 2 vleesbomen in mn baarmoedervlies, maar die kunnen ze niet met de nieuwe methode wegschrapen en ze weten niet of het bloedden hiervan komt. nou heb ik medicijnen meegehad om de bloedstolling op te wekken ( lekker daar kan je weer embolie of nierfalen van krijgen). als het na een half jaar nog zo is willen ze misschien het slijmvlies van de baarmoeder wegbranden, maar daar heb ik weer slechte ervaringen over gehoord. pffff weet iemand wat ik kan doen tegen die verschikkelijke maandelijkse periodes zonder hormonen te slikken, want dit beinvloed mn prive leven zo  :Frown:  en wij zijn feestbeesten en willen graag weer veel lol lust en sex :Embarrassment:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi darksavage,

Hoe is het er nu mee. We zijn inmiddels ruim 5 maanden verder. Ik zie dat je helaas geen antwoord hebt gehad hier. Hopenlijk heb je die elders wel gevonden.

----------

